# Cayo 180 Build *Photos*



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

KiKoKiK said:


> I stopped by Cayo Boatworks yesterday and talked to JB for a bit. My 180 gets infused Monday morning. I snapped a bunch of photos of the shop in action. I'll try and upload new photos of my build along the way.
> 
> Cayo Boatworks 180
> - Ice blue hull/whisper grey topside
> ...


Transom knees, first skiff that I saw with them, Wow..


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

That looks real good!!!!!


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## dennisflorie (Mar 27, 2017)

Does the v of the hull go to stern of boat?


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

What kind of performance are you expecting with the 90?

Few weeks out on mine hitting the mold, can't wait.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

dennisflorie said:


> Does the v of the hull go to stern of boat?


Yes it does. It's a 10 degree deadrise.



zmgsvt said:


> What kind of performance are you expecting with the 90?
> 
> Few weeks out on mine hitting the mold, can't wait.


Should be right around 50 mph with the Zuke 90. JB has hit 42 mph with a 70 Yamaha.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Transom knees, first skiff that I saw with them, Wow..


The 173's have them too.


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

man this got me excited. mines supposed to hit the mold first of November! looking forward to the pictures


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

transom/bottom view photo? Completed hull weight w/o engine.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sharp.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The second to last photo shows coring under the front hatch. Is the coring in specific areas only? Or is it just doubled up in those areas??


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

yobata said:


> The second to last photo shows coring under the front hatch. Is the coring in specific areas only? Or is it just doubled up in those areas??


To my knowledge, the whole boat is cored (including the console and lids). Probably just doubled up in those areas.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

nice little pad bottom. Probably need 70hp + to lock it up on the pad.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Fourth picture in the first post is mine!!!



No Bait / Lures Only said:


> nice little pad bottom. Probably need 70hp + to lock it up on the pad.


he's hit about the same top end with the merc 60 as well. That's the engine that I'm going with so I'll let everyone know how it does when I get it.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Transom knees, first skiff that I saw with them, Wow..


What are these? Please do tell the stupid people (like me)


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Triangular shaped reinforcement tying the bottom to the transom together and stopping transom flexing


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Progress photos


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

What’s the wait time on one of those??


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

That boat looks fast sitting still, pretty hull. I really like a rounded fwd chine like that on a boat.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks very nice!
When would it be completed?


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

j102 said:


> Looks very nice!
> When would it be completed?


JB says it's 30-45 days from start to finish. Mine started about 2 weeks ago so we'll see... I'd say by the end of November.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> What’s the wait time on one of those??


My wait time was pretty long because I switched from the 173 to the 180 after initially waiting 6 months for the 173. Then they switched locations and hurricane Irma hit Florida. I've had pretty crappy luck. November 23rd will be one year since I gave my deposit.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Sadly, due to demand I think wait times are close to a year if you are getting in line now.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

tbnolefan said:


> Sadly, due to demand I think wait times are close to a year if you are getting in line now.


I got word that there will be another price increase very soon. Not sure if it happened already. Maybe that will bring down the wait times.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

180 completed hull weight minus engine n rigging? Can't find it anywhere....


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> 180 completed hull weight minus engine n rigging? Can't find it anywhere....


~450


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

For those who are interested, this is where we're at as of today. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

She's a beaut, Clark. 

Congratulations. You're really going to enjoy that boat.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> She's a beaut, Clark.
> 
> Congratulations. You're really going to enjoy that boat.


Thank you sir! I'm antsy. Yesterday was exactly 1 year since I gave the deposit.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. JB builds some nice skiffs. You're really appreciate it after the wait.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Zika said:


> Congrats. JB builds some nice skiffs. You're really appreciate it after the wait.


Thanks! His skiffs are worth the wait. That's why I did it. The home stretch is tough though. I can't wait to get her in the water


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Interior gelcoat complete. Rod tubes, fuel tank, navigation lights, and thru hull transducer installed.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Deck and console are supposed to go on tomorrow...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait, are those the stringers and transom knees? Are those stringers just a piece of foam with a little glass over it? Do the stringers not go all the way to the transom? Is the hull bottom cored? 

Dude, I really love the look of the hull lines, and not to rain on your parade, but the long term hull integrity look is suspect to holding up.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Dude, I really love the look of the hull lines, and not to rain on your parade, but the long term hull integrity look is suspect to holding up.


I agree. I'll save everyone the trouble and I'll go ahead and contact Cayo and buy this skiff for whatever is currently invested. This way it can be disposed of property and I'll even absorb the cost of the outboard as well. Everybody wins


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@Backwater I think the hull is only cored in specific areas. I have never seen that before either. Take a look at this photo posted earlier in the thread, it shows some parts without coring: 









Maybe it saves weight? Or construction time?


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Wait, are those the stringers and transom knees? Are those stringers just a piece of foam with a little glass over it? Do the stringers not go all the way to the transom? Is the hull bottom cored?
> 
> Dude, I really love the look of the hull lines, and not to rain on your parade, but the long term hull integrity look is suspect to holding up.





yobata said:


> @Backwater I think the hull is only cored in specific areas. I have never seen that before either. Take a look at this photo posted earlier in the thread, it shows some parts without coring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure about the coring, but I assume the whole boat isn't cored based on the conversations I've had with JB. I *THINK *it's only cored in certain areas.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Wait, are those the stringers and transom knees? Are those stringers just a piece of foam with a little glass over it? Do the stringers not go all the way to the transom? Is the hull bottom cored?
> 
> Dude, I really love the look of the hull lines, and not to rain on your parade, but the long term hull integrity look is suspect to holding up.



You can make stringers out of cardboard, as long as its rigid enough to hold the glass until it cures. The stringers are there for tensile loading on the top skin. That boat will be around forever and then some. 

BTW, The stringers in the old Aquasport 222 flatbacks were 4lb PU foam.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No doubt it, it's a beautiful skiff! I had the opportunity to talk to JB about it and put my hands on the 1st one build at 5:45am, that he had with him in the morning at the Redfly tourney early this past year (Feb. I think). I personally think that all the boat needs is a 70 to push it along just fine and JB mention that the Merc 115 that was on it is slightly heavy for the rear with 1 big guy on the PP like me, poling solo.

That all being said, I never knew how it was built. I had a friend with a similar hull, only a little longer in a flats skiff (which literally sees more abuse from bigger waters) and had minimal stringers and structural support. Years later, we felt something structural give way when were were running the bay in some heavy chop. We took it do a glass friend of mine, removed the top cap and the stringers were broken and the transom was having problems since there wasn't much support. Imagine the weight of a 150hp OB jarring up and down on the transom with a 9" Bob's Bracket extending the motor out even further, while running rough seas. Without the support of "good" transom knees "tying into the stringers" (glassed into the transom), the transom can have independent movement from the stringers and consequently the hull bottom. Hence the reason the transom started cracking on his 5yr old boat (just out of mfg warranty). Just sayin....

Yobata, thanks for the pic and It shows the hull cored with scrimmed/scored 1/2"+/- divinycell on the main bottom and not the center pad nor outter chines. That's totally ok and well within reason of coring to help keep the bottom from flexing by adding an additional opposing layer of glass to the bottom in those areas where there is no ridges or angles in the glass to add support. Hope that wasn't confusing.

It's not my company nor my boat, tho I was throwing that hull in my new boat short list. I'm Sure JB knows what he's doing and has an outside glass guru to make recommendations. But from my experience with boats, I'd want more of a stringer grid system that tied into the transom and knees that looked like they offered more support, going to an 18ft where most people like myself will run across the bay to get to that flat on the other side, even getting pounded in a heavy chop, where the smaller Cayo 173 might not be subjected to that abuse, since it's not designed for that. This is my view and input only and didn't mean to go off on a tangent on a build thread, which this type of conversation usually resides on the General Discussion Forum.

Ted


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Backwater said:


> This is my view and input only and didn't mean to go off on a tangent on a build thread, which this type of conversation usually resides on the General Discussion Forum.
> 
> Ted


That's what threads are for! My feeling ain't hurt 

I just noticed there aren't many photos readily available when it comes to Cayo Boatworks and their build process so I created a thread hoping it can answer some questions for the next guy/gal.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CurtisWright said:


> You can make stringers out of cardboard, as long as its rigid enough to hold the glass until it cures. The stringers are there for tensile loading on the top skin. That boat will be around forever and then some.
> 
> BTW, The stringers in the old Aquasport 222 flatbacks were 4lb PU foam.


Yeah I know that. The glass is/adds the structural strength in the stringers. But in larger boats that take more abuse, unless the glass is significantly built up around the stringers, standing tall and not laid down flat, with real structural glass, not like heavy bi-axil or roven roven and NOT chop mat, in the larger boats, anything without structural strength, like 1-2" coosa, etc., standing upright in the stringer beams (alone or boxed in) will not hold up.

The stringers in the original 222's were a piece of crap! Ask me how I know that fact.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Deck and console are on...


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Backwater said:


> No doubt it, it's a beautiful skiff! I had the opportunity to talk to JB about it and put my hands on the 1st one build at 5:45am, that he had with him in the morning at the Redfly tourney early this past year (Feb. I think). I personally think that all the boat needs is a 70 to push it along just fine and JB mention that the Merc 115 that was on it is slightly heavy for the rear with 1 big guy on the PP like me, poling solo.
> 
> That all being said, I never knew how it was built. I had a friend with a similar hull, only a little longer in a flats skiff (which literally sees more abuse from bigger waters) and had minimal stringers and structural support. Years later, we felt something structural give way when were were running the bay in some heavy chop. We took it do a glass friend of mine, removed the top cap and the stringers were broken and the transom was having problems since there wasn't much support. Imagine the weight of a 150hp OB jarring up and down on the transom with a 9" Bob's Bracket extending the motor out even further, while running rough seas. Without the support of "good" transom knees "tying into the stringers" (glassed into the transom), the transom can have independent movement from the stringers and consequently the hull bottom. Hence the reason the transom started cracking on his 5yr old boat (just out of mfg warranty). Just sayin....
> 
> ...


This might answer some of the coring questions.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Went by the shop today. This is where I'm at...


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Looking good. I don't know much about coring or boat building theory, but I noticed Chittum doesn't appear to even use stringers in their builds. Is that the case? Is that it is because it is layed up with carbon fiber instead? Is the Cayo doubled up in certain areas?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

looking good, not to much longer now. I bet you're ready to slime the deck.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

KiKoKiK said:


> This might answer some of the coring questions.


Ok, that looks great as far as coring goes.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Home stretch! JB says I should have it by Friday.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Make sure you get a free hat


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Looking good! JB is really getting them out the door now


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Make sure you get a free hat


Yes, let's FREE HAT! He didn't do it!


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Picked up the boat on Thursday night. She hit the water for the first time on Saturday. I ran 49.6 miles and burned 5.2 gallons of fuel (9.5 miles per gallon). The weather conditions were definitely NOT skiff friendly, but she brought me home

3k rpms- 20 mph
4k rpms- 31 mph

Top speed was 44 mph without trimming the motor (wind was blowing 20mph). I did it for a split second and had to back off. I'm sure she can hit 46-47 mph with trim. I'm running a 21 pitch/14" diameter Suzuki prop.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

nice! I just picked up a powertech LNR3R21 and I'm hoping to get 50 out of it with a light load. JB got 47 mph with the suzuki 22 pitch but only got to 5500 rpm.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

zlenart said:


> nice! I just picked up a powertech LNR3R21 and I'm hoping to get 50 out of it with a light load. JB got 47 mph with the suzuki 22 pitch but only got to 5500 rpm.


Nice! Let me know how that goes. I was able to get 5800 rpm with no trim. I'm sure I can squeeze another 300 rpm out of it by trimming the motor up.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

All tucked away for the week


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

KiKoKiK said:


> Nice! Let me know how that goes. I was able to get 5800 rpm with no trim. I'm sure I can squeeze another 300 rpm out of it by trimming the motor up.


5800 is pretty perfect. I'm glad I went with the 21 pitch


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

zlenart said:


> 5800 is pretty perfect. I'm glad I went with the 21 pitch


I'm happy with the 21 pitch, but I don't foresee myself hitting 50 mph unless I get a custom prop. I honestly dont care about the speed though. I know I can probably hit 47 mph with my current setup (full tank and a 24v trolling motor). That's plenty for me


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Here's a few pictures of her in the water before I put this thread to bed...

There you have it. For those of you following/asking how long it took... I picked up the boat on February 23rd.

Here's a video of it running today. 25 mph at 3400 rpm.


----------

